# NEW Denton and Sasquatch. Episode #231



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We're back! And we're as bad as ever! Wait, We're as BAD as ever....no that doesn't sound right. We're back and bad. Nope, let's try this again. We are back and we're bad to the bone. Crap, just listen! 

Podomatic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sure, we yuck it up a bit, but there is some important stuff in there. For example, have you been paying attention to what is going on between Russia, Ukraine and how the U.S. is mixed up in it? If so, you've been reading articles that are not from the U.S. MSM. This can really impact us. Stock up on iodine and suntan lotion!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sure, we yuck it up a bit, but there is some important stuff in there. For example, have you been paying attention to what is going on between Russia, Ukraine and how the U.S. is mixed up in it? If so, you've been reading articles that are not from the U.S. MSM. This can really impact us. Stock up on iodine and suntan lotion!


Beach towel is on the chaise lounge. I'm ready.

We are heading to war but I seriously doubt it will be nuclear. The fallout alone would eventually impact them. It would be a long time before they saw the sun. There might be a few but it won't be much. They want and need our resources way too much to go that far. 

Now extending the hacking to our electrical grid, you bet. The same with the internet. The banking systems will be hit also. They can screw with us mightily without ruining the land. 

Can and will an invasion happen? You bet but after they have caused so much chaos here that an organized armed resistance will be a whole lot smaller. What do you think will happen after a week of no food deliveries? What about fuel?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Biden with the football. Scary thought.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sure, we yuck it up a bit, but there is some important stuff in there. For example, have you been paying attention to what is going on between Russia, Ukraine and how the U.S. is mixed up in it? If so, you've been reading articles that are not from the U.S. MSM. This can really impact us. Stock up on iodine and suntan lotion!


I have, and it's not good. While Joe and the Ho play leaders of a corrupt and dysfunctional country, China and Russia are moving the chess pieces on the board.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Kremlin mouthpiece warns war is 'inevitable' amid soaring tensions on Ukraine border*

*The Russian navy will hold snap live-fire drills in the Black Sea today amid escalating tensions around Ukraine*
*Missile ships, frigate and minesweeper will take part in drill with naval airplanes and helicopters, Russia said *
*Comes as first of two US destroyers thought to be on the way to the Black Sea is expected to arrive today *
*Meanwhile, Kremlin said it is 'studying' Joe Biden's proposal for summit with Putin but has not yet accepted*
*Pro-Kremlin mouthpiece Margarita Simonyan warned that war between two superpowers is 'inevitable' *Ukraine standoff: Russia announces snap live-fire drills in the Black Sea today | Daily Mail Online


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> *Kremlin mouthpiece warns war is 'inevitable' amid soaring tensions on Ukraine border*
> 
> *The Russian navy will hold snap live-fire drills in the Black Sea today amid escalating tensions around Ukraine*
> *Missile ships, frigate and minesweeper will take part in drill with naval airplanes and helicopters, Russia said *
> ...


“I do not believe that this will be a large-scale hot war, like World War II, and I do not believe that there will be a long Cold War. It will be a war of the third type: the cyberwar,” said Simonyan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> “I do not believe that this will be a large-scale hot war, like World War II, and I do not believe that there will be a long Cold War. It will be a war of the third type: the cyberwar,” said Simonyan.


I do think cyberwar will be used and I think the ChiComs will be the ones who use it. While the Sino/Russo alliance is uneasy as they really don't trust one another, their disdain for the U.S. will ensure they assist one another against us. Furthermore, China is preparing for biowarfare against us, using biological agents that are gene-specific.

Things will go poorly if Biden decides to fire cruise missiles when things go hot between Russia and Ukraine. Putin has made it clear that he will not tolerate U.S. engagement. I wouldn't want to be on a ship from which missiles are launched.

To make matters worse, we now have an administration that seems to prefer national suicide over freedom and liberty.

The Globalists have squeezed just about everything they can out of this nation. They've enriched themselves to where there is no way the debt can ever be repaid. Remember the beginning of Good Fellas, when the restaurant is bilked for all it's worth and then lit afire? Well, there's only one thing left to do with this restaurant.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I do think cyberwar will be used and I think the ChiComs will be the ones who use it. While the Sino/Russo alliance is uneasy as they really don't trust one another, their disdain for the U.S. will ensure they assist one another against us. Furthermore, China is preparing for biowarfare against us, using biological agents that are gene-specific.
> 
> Things will go poorly if Biden decides to fire cruise missiles when things go hot between Russia and Ukraine. Putin has made it clear that he will not tolerate U.S. engagement. I wouldn't want to be on a ship from which missiles are launched.
> 
> ...





> In an article in the Atlantic, H.R. McMaster, President Trump's former national security adviser, notes that Chinese president Xi Jinping told Trump in 2017 that the CCP is relentlessly pursuing the "great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation" — the "China dream." McMaster relates a conversation with Li Keqiang, who indicates *that the U.S. role in the future global economy will be "to provide China with raw materials, agricultural products, and energy to fuel its production of the world's cutting-edge industrial and consumer products*."











How China is buying up America's food supply


A Sioux Falls meatpacking plant was forced to close when it became the epicenter of COVID-19 in South Dakota. Three weeks after executives from its Chinese owner, WH Group, visited the plant, a month after President Trump's ban on...




www.americanthinker.com





They can't do that if the land has been nuked.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> How China is buying up America's food supply
> 
> 
> A Sioux Falls meatpacking plant was forced to close when it became the epicenter of COVID-19 in South Dakota. Three weeks after executives from its Chinese owner, WH Group, visited the plant, a month after President Trump's ban on...
> ...


True, which is why China will employ gene-specific bioweapons (they want the land and not the people), EMPs and cyberwarfare. I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S. Navy is lured into a trap over Taiwan.

Still, that is the China issue. I don't expect the same scenario with Russia. Russia is hardened for nuclear warfare and is prepared to house much of its population in nuclear bunker systems. The U.S.? The only ones who will be protected in such a manner are the politicians and select other "important" people.
Russia is taking the Ukraine situation very personally. The way they see it, the people of Donbass and Donetsk are being persecuted by the U.S. backed Ukraine government after Kiev disregarded the Minsk accord.
Rather than heeding Russia's warning, Biden is sending a couple of warships into the Black Sea. This is a provocative move and Russia is responding:
Russian navy starts Black Sea drills ahead of expected U.S. warship arrival | Reuters


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep,
The World Done Gone Crazy!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

War has been coming for years. It may start with Bio and Cyber warfare, it may start with civil war here at home, but I see it devolving quickly. This country is in deep, deep shit.

Our military is already spread thin and too worried about transvestites and pregnant women serving rather then being ready to fight. The leadership was thinned during the Oblunder years and is being further compromised and PC'd. by the current administration.

The American sheeple are, in general, weak, distracted, Kardashian watchers unwilling to do the hard things in life. Japan was incorrect in their assessment that the American people did not have the stomach for war in the 1930's and 40's. They were wrong then but I think they would be right in this day and age.

And dementia Joe, our illustrious boob and chief, is weak, unsure, confused, and naive. Never mind the fact that he is not really in charge. He is our Neville Chamberlain. (Peace in our time).

The list of this countries woes is long and extensive as many of you already know so I'll not dive into that rabbit hole now.

Don't think Putin and Xi don't know this. Don't think they don't see. If I am looking to push my advantage the time is now. 

I hope I am wrong about all this, but I see a lot of dominoes tipping.

Get what ducks you have in a row.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biden Backs Down After Putin Warns Him To Stay Away From Ukraine For His 'Own Good' - National File 

Biden recalled the two warships he was sending to the Black Sea. That lessens our chance of being dragged into a war but it would have been better if Biden hadn't sent them in the first place. Now, he looks even weaker.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Biden Backs Down After Putin Warns Him To Stay Away From Ukraine For His 'Own Good' - National File
> 
> Biden recalled the two warships he was sending to the Black Sea. That lessens our chance of being dragged into a war but it would have been better if Biden hadn't sent them in the first place. Now, he looks even weaker.


Both Putin and Xi will play him like a well tuned violin. They both can smell weakness and will exploit that as often as they choose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Both Putin and Xi will play him like a well tuned violin. They both can smell weakness and will exploit that as often as they choose.


I agree, but where were the adults? Didn't they know Putin would send a strong warning? If not, why not? They had to have known how turning around would make us look, and how proceeding forward would heighten the chance of a military clash.
Either those in charge are clueless idiots or they want to make us look weak.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I agree, but where were the adults? Didn't they know Putin would send a strong warning? If not, why not? They had to have known how turning around would make us look, and how proceeding forward would heighten the chance of a military clash.
> Either those in charge are clueless idiots or they want to make us look weak.


Well now isn't this interesting.



> The Biden administration on Thursday took sweeping actions against Russia, imposing sanctions and declaring a "national emergency" in response to the country's alleged involvement in the SolarWinds cyberattack and interference in the 2020 presidential election.











Biden hits Russia with sanctions, declares 'national emergency' in sweeping response to SolarWinds hack, election interference


10 Russian diplomats were also kicked out of the U.S.




www.theblaze.com


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Xi and Putin know exactly what Joe is. He wants to hide in his basement. Putin would have sent the ships and dared us to make a move. 

Once we said we were sending the ships we should have, if even for a short run. Now we look weak and unsure, which we are. More sanctions? At some point I think they become counterproductive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hal Turner Radio Show - Update: Looming War - Ukraine-Russia 

If this article is accurate, it doesn't look like it'll be long before things get very bad for Kiev. Remember, Putin said it won't be a shot to the leg but a shot to the face.
Biden has proved himself to be a weak and clumsy "leader" and Putin isn't interested in meeting with him. There is no mediation to be had. If Kiev has any sense and desire to survive, they'll realize this and withdraw from the border.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hal Turner Radio Show - Update: Looming War - Ukraine-Russia
> 
> If this article is accurate, it doesn't look like it'll be long before things get very bad for Kiev. Remember, Putin said it won't be a shot to the leg but a shot to the face.
> Biden has proved himself to be a weak and clumsy "leader" and Putin isn't interested in meeting with him. There is no mediation to be had. If Kiev has any sense and desire to survive, they'll realize this and withdraw from the border.


Hal Turner, like Alex Jones is a fear monger. If he gets anything right consider it accidental.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Hal Turner, like Alex Jones is a fear monger. If he gets anything right consider it accidental.


Yeah, I was wondering about that as I posted that. He didn't offer any supporting links.
Infowars, on the other hand, does. I'll read their take on the topic and then click through and read the links that are provided.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about that as I posted that. He didn't offer any supporting links.
> Infowars, on the other hand, does. I'll read their take on the topic and then click through and read the links that are provided.


Alex Jones makes a ton of money being a fear monger. He lives down in Austin. I did hear he told the whole truth a while ago in court. He and his wife divorced a few years ago. Wife said something about him being in the news business. Alex told the court he was not in the news business, he was in the entertainment business. He lost a lot of money in that case but it didn't hurt him. 

According to Hal Turner, Alex Jones and Dave Hodges, we should have been in FEMA camps years ago. The UN was taking over at any moment. The Peacekeepers were housed in empty Walmarts and warehouses throughout the country.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Alex Jones makes a ton of money being a fear monger. He lives down in Austin. I did hear he told the whole truth a while ago in court. He and his wife divorced a few years ago. Wife said something about him being in the news business. Alex told the court he was not in the news business, he was in the entertainment business. He lost a lot of money in that case but it didn't hurt him.
> 
> According to Hal Turner, Alex Jones and Dave Hodges, we should have been in FEMA camps years ago. The UN was taking over at any moment. The Peacekeepers were housed in empty Walmarts and warehouses throughout the country.


Just left you a voice message rather than typing a lot. Hodges is a fake. POS. Has no clue.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Just left you a voice message rather than typing a lot. Hodges is a fake. POS. Has no clue.


 I had forgotten you told me that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I had forgotten you told me that.


It's OK, sir. Wifey just reminded me to love and respect you because you are a very good man and my senior. Damned Texans. Y'all stick together.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice listening to you two again. As usual smiles, a few hmms, a few groans, and a few how did I miss that news.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Nice listening to you two again. As usual smiles, a few hmms, a few groans, and a few how did I miss that news.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


We love the groan factor.

You'll definitely want to hear this weeks. I have two stories from my weekend that aren't to be believed. 

I'll give you a hint. They involve broken glass, unicorns and steroids. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Unicorns on steroids acting like a bull in china shop sounds interesting. I look forward to it.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

For some reason, I appreciated the bobcat story. 

Juvenile Mt Lions look like a bobcat @ 75 yards until you see the full tail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who don't know much about rabies...









8 things you may not know about rabies – but should


Two experts share less-known facts about rabies in humans and animals and how to prevent it




www.elsevier.com


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Don’t ask me how I know. I know I have 1 appreciative pony.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> Don’t ask me how I know. I know I have 1 appreciative pony.


Good for you for being an attentive owner and one who takes action in an expedient manner!


----------

